# What are the different between 8125 and 8125G



## pock (Jul 23, 2010)

What are the different between 8125 and 8125G (strength and creep), and breaking strength of 8125 and 8125G = ?
( someone told me 95 lbs and someone told me more than 100 lbs)

Thanks
Pock


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

They are the same, except 8125g has gore fiber blended in it.

Hutch


----------



## pock (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Hutch,
and breaking strength of 8125=?.


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

You can probably find it on www.bcyfibers.com


----------



## pock (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks Deezlin.
I go to www.bcyfibers.com before I post on this site , I can't find breaking strength of all fibers on this site (but I can find anything for brownell on brownell website) thereafter I go to other web site (archery shop) some tell me 95 lbs (breaking strength of 8125) some for 105, 120 lbs. I don't know which is true?


----------

